# [CM7] Possible lock screen issue



## vald (Jun 20, 2011)

Just wanted to see if this was true for anyone else or just me.

When using the standard CM7 lock screen, if my menu button is pushed, it unlocks the device. I was constantly finding my phone unlocked while in my pocket because of this.

I've already looked under Settings --> CyanogenMod Settings --> Lockscreen --> Unlock options and Menu unlock is NOT checked; but appears to be working as though it is anyway. I've tried enabling it, disabling it, etc... still the menu button always unlocks the device.

In the interim, I've just been using WidgetLocker -- but wanted to see if anyone else had the same issue or if something went awry and I should re-flash and start over. I understand it's beta, but haven't seen anyone else comment about this issue nor seen it listed anywhere as a bug to be resolved.

This happened on the original beta release #0 and still occurs on nightly #5.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

same problem here. and i've seen it reported all over the place, so we're not the only ones.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

we dont need 40k threads describing problems about cm7, there is a cm4dx thread, a nightlies thread and one specifically for bugs, new threads about bugs need to stop. post these kinds of problems in threads already started thanks


----------



## vald (Jun 20, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> we dont need 40k threads describing problems about cm7, there is a cm4dx thread, a nightlies thread and one specifically for bugs, new threads about bugs need to stop. post these kinds of problems in threads already started thanks


Funny, Mr. Self-Proclaimed-Policeman, I read a sticky from one of the board moderators saying I can do exactly that. Note that your title says "Themer" Not "Moderator". What "we" (because obviously I speak for everyone just as you do /sarcasm) don't need are post like this discouraging new people such as myself, and board veterans, posting questions and starting discussions trying to get help. If you don't want to read my post, then skip it. Simple. (see I can do the whole speak with authority thing too!)

I got my question answered, and I'm not looking to start anything -- but there is no good reason for you or anyone else to come into posts and try to tell people what they can and cannot do. You are no better or worse than anyone else and have no special entitlement that grants you such things. I see this all over the place and it's just plain ridiculous.

For good measure I will quote the sticky for you just so there is no further misunderstandings, and life can move on:



> [NOTE]Posting new threads about ROMs-Please Read
> 
> I wanted to post this thread because there has been some talk about people posting new threads about roms instead of posting in the official rom's thread.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful day Dewguzzler.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Pic saved to personal collection.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

But to the OP:

Settings > CyanogenMod Settings > Lockscreen > Unlock Options > Menu Unlock

Is that checked? If so, uncheck it.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

gardobus said:


> But to the OP:
> 
> Settings > CyanogenMod Settings > Lockscreen > Unlock Options > Menu Unlock
> 
> Is that checked? If so, uncheck it.


Op already said it was not checked... I have same issue also, and mentioned it in the release thread, but other issues are probably higher priority









Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

this problem has already been addressed to the one in the OP



> Anyone else notice that you can unlock your device by pressing the menu button on the lockscreen? Even with this option unchecked in the lockscreen settings it will still unlock by pressing menu.


located *HERE*

glad to see the search forum tool was used


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

i can also quote


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

> I played with the settings a lot.
> 1. No auto brightness option anywhere. Tried with the widget option but still no auto brightness.
> 2. GPS is completely out of whack. first the icon doesnt show up, second GPS direction is 90 degrees off (even third party GPS apps too), third navigation keeps waiting for location.
> 3. Weather from "my location" doesnt work in news and weather widget. keeps saying set custom location
> ...


Posted HERE

funny what comes up when u search "menu unlock"

have a good day vlad


----------



## vald (Jun 20, 2011)

Of course you couldn't just let it go -- douche bags can never let things like this go. Search was not working for me (scripting is disabled on my work PC - and golly gee ya need scripting for search to work). So, I made a post and asked a question -- which again if you read what I quoted to you, you would understand why.

But - I need not explain myself to you any further. People like you are exactly why I only read forums and hardly ever sign up and post anything. But I thought, maybe this place would be different. Nope.

I've had my fill here -- won't see me post anything again.

You win at the internet Jesse Perkins. Your Mom must be so proud!


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

well gosh darn it if ive never halped nobody anywhere else. maybe im not a "moderator" but i like to keep forums cleaned up, and easily accessible and not all thread out. and to be honest yes she is proud!

The moderator cant be everywhere all the time so i was just letting u know and then u had to get all quoty with me


----------



## craig7220 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> this problem has already been addressed to the one in the OP
> 
> located *HERE*
> 
> glad to see the search forum tool was used


Yep and only over 1200 messages to go through. I came to this forum because I thought friendliness was king. Sure i've been using cm7 since it was released. I did have some thoughts and questions. Search doesn't produce answers or it shows hundreds of possibilities. But as of now, ill keep the questions to myself, and wait for someone else to get raked over the coals. As you can see I am more of a lurker mainly as a result of threads like this.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

